

Google's Chrome leaves another hackathon unscathed - cadalac
http://blogs.forbes.com/firewall/2010/03/26/googles-chrome-leaves-another-hackathon-unscathed/

======
tptacek
How do you write this graf:

 _But given Google's high profile and the fact that the Pwn2Own competitors
failed to hack Chrome two years running, we imagine that Chrome has to be
gaining a sort of "sword-in-the-stone"-type reputation among security
researchers._

almost immediately after writing this one?

 _Naysayers will also point out that Google patched 11 flaws in its browser
just before the competition began. But Apple patched 19 bugs in Safari the
same week, and that didn't prevent Apple hacker Charlie Miller from doing evil
things to it for the third year in a row._

~~~
invisible
The second (in order) sentence is referring to finding flaws, not flaws
existing (which the first sentence was referring to). The sword exists - being
able to wield it and manipulate it freely is the treasure.

Also, the article does not explain the severity of the flaws - all 11 could
have been simple bug fixes for all we know without research.

------
teilo
Horribly bad article. Completely fails to note that this year, just like last
year, nobody even _attempted_ to hack Chrome. Where they too scared to try?
Hardly. More like, they weren't going to waste their time on a browser with
the smallest market share.

The headline might as well have been "Links leaves another hackathon
unscathed." It's just as accurate.

What about Flock? Camino? Opera?

~~~
dschobel
The article addresses the market share argument:

 _And that's not just because [Chrome] has small market share (5.6% according
to Net Applications) Apple's Safari's market share is actually smaller, around
4.5%, and yet has fallen every year at Pwn2Own._

~~~
tptacek
That conflates Safari's market share with Apple's, since Safari is also the
primary attack vector for OS X.

------
bryanh
I tend to think that Google Chrome wasn't so much meant to be a super-secure
browser for today but a pseudo OS for tomorrow...

